# What kind of turkey is this?



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I was driving with my wife and seen this turkey and a bunch of other wild turkeys. They ran across the road in front of us as we got closer we was able to get this picture. sorry not the best all we had was our phone. So is this just a domestic or what??


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

It's hard to tell by that photo but with the white on him I would guess a merriams. Tex-o-Bob or bpturkeys can probably tell you for sure.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a "Royal Palm", a domestic Turkey. Possible a hybrid between Royal Palm and another of some sort. Pretty birds.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Looks like a "Royal Palm", a domestic Turkey. Possible a hybrid between Royal Palm and another of some sort. Pretty birds.


Bingo.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I've got one of those a block from my house. My daughter has been practicing her calls on him when we go to the park, and it's driving him nuts.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks, that answered my question. I have to agree they are pretty birds.


----------

